# Tequila Sunrise Feb 1977 -July 2012



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sadly today my daughters horse Tequila Sunrise was PTS.She had reached the grand age of 35 and although her health had not been great for the last 2 years she was a stubborn old bag and refused to let it get her down.But the last few days she had gone down hill rapidly and this morning she was given peace.
She had been a big part of the family for 30 years and will be sadly missed.
Run free Quela you leave behind some wonderful memories.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry to read your post on Tequila - what a tremendous age, how heartbreaking for you, your daughter and family xxx

She looks a beautiful mare, cant quite see from pic but is she a palomino ???

Rip Tequila, run free in those lovely pastures, back to your youth xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

welshjet said:


> So sorry to read your post on Tequila - what a tremendous age, how heartbreaking for you, your daughter and family xxx
> 
> She looks a beautiful mare, cant quite see from pic but is she a palomino ???
> 
> Rip Tequila, run free in those lovely pastures, back to your youth xxx


Yes she was/is seems odd speaking in past tense.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a grand old lady she was - a splendid age. I can understand how devastated you and daughter must feel at the loss of such a beautiful animal that was part of your lives for so long 
RIP beautiful girl, kick up your heels and run free over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its so hard when they get old but she had a wonderful life  Gallop free at the bridge beautiful Quela xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

good luck in your next life tequila x x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

didnt know you had a horse buffie. must be heartbreaking to let an animal go like that especially at an age when they have been with you for so long.
rest in peace quila


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys,she was a typical mare, cheeky never nasty she has left a huge gap in daughters life


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

what a shame  just try to take comfort in the fact that she had a wonderful, happy, loving and long life  horses are such a huge commitment and people devote so much time to them, it really must leave a huge gap in your life. Thinking of you & your daughter x


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh buffie I am so sorry for you and your daughter. I have to admit I dont know much about horses but 35 seems like a good age to me.

RIP Tequila Sunrise​


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your loss too. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

RIP Tequila Sunrise, so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news of Tequila  My thoughts are with you and your Daughter xx

RIP Tequila, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry Buffie, Tequila was very beautiful and ive no doubt she had a wonderful life with you and your Daughter xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
Memories never fade.
R.I.P Tequila and canter freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

You've had that horse longer than I've known most people. I can't imagine the hole that must leave in your lives and hearts. 

RIP Tequila Sunrise.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> You've had that horse longer than I've known most people. I can't imagine the hole that must leave in your lives and hearts.
> 
> RIP Tequila Sunrise.


It feels as though there was never a day where she wasnt part of the family.I still have not been back to the yard where she was stabled,daughter doesnt have that luxury,sadly she works there.


----------

